# One more new guy!



## MXQdRacer (Apr 21, 2004)

Hello all, I am 26 from Delaware, just trying to get into decent shape for summer.  I race MX throughout the year, so that helps a tiny bit.  But I want to look and feel better than I have in the past.  Look forward to my stay


----------



## Arnold (Apr 21, 2004)

MXQdRacer welcome to IM!


----------



## Mr.Attitude (Apr 21, 2004)

Hi and welcome


----------



## supertech (Apr 21, 2004)

welcome


----------



## MXQdRacer (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks alot!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 23, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## MXQdRacer (Apr 27, 2004)

Thanks Butterfly!!! : )


----------

